# Solved: Slow Internet on one laptop but not other laptops



## AyyTran (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey there,

we have 3 laptops connected to our home network, 2 Gateways and my Sony Vaio. We have AT&T U-Verse and the 2 gateways get speeds of ~12Mb/s while I get speeds of less than 3Mb/s. I've searched countless forums but I can't seem to find the problem. We got U-verse installed in January and the internet on my laptop was on par with the other ones. But I went back to school and came back home for break and it's as slow as mollases. Hope somebody can help me!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The slow speed is with ethernet, Wi-Fi, or both? If only with one, what do you get with the other type of connection?


----------



## AyyTran (Jan 23, 2012)

The slow speed is only with wi-fi. When i plug in the ethernet cable, my internet is significantly faster and on par with what it's supposed to be.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver. If an integrated adapter the driver should be obtained from the laptop manufacturer's site; else from the external card's manufacturer. If you already have the latest driver use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot the computer and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

If that doesn't help ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## AyyTran (Jan 23, 2012)

I uninstalled the wireless driver and restarted. It re-installed but my connection is still slow. Here's the screenshot of the Wifi Inspector:


P.S. the 26 MB Wifi Inspector file took me 3 minutes to download...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It shouldn't really make a difference, but test with WPA-PSK TKIP (not WPA*2*) encryption. If that doesn't help try w/o encryption.


----------



## AyyTran (Jan 23, 2012)

i changed it to WPA-Personal with TKIP encryption and it fixed it! Speedtest.net reported download speeds of ~12 Mbps, exactly what we pay for. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  WPA is still secure, so using it is not a concern.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

